# Breading for CFS...



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Who has a really good CFS breading? I'm talking the thicker breading, that really stays on well, like some of the really good restaurants use. I always use an egg wash, and have tried breadcrumbs, saltines, prepared mixes, and various others. We ate at Goodson's cafÃ©, in Tomball,the other night, and they have a crisp, thicker, but light breading, that really complements the steak well. Ideas? Thanks!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Could've been a beer batter, equal amounts beer and flour, let rest and come to room temp. Egg wash and dredge, fry immediately. This is what I use for onion rings, great nice thick batter, that fries up light.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Forgot to mention, you have to fry it HOT. Fry Daddy or deep pan with HOT grease and turn on the vent a hood, it's going to smoke!


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Make an egg wash out of eggs and milk. The secret is to dip the steak in flour first. Then the egg wash, then flour again. This gives it a good, heavy batter.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

flour egg wash and flour again...the in the fridge for about 30 minutes, it helps the breading stick better once it gets cold.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

In West Texas, most places put the gravy on the plate and place the steak on top. They usually fry the steak on a flat top also. Always crunchy to the last bite and never greasy.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

fattrout said:


> flour egg wash and flour again...the in the fridge for about 30 minutes, it helps the breading stick better once it gets cold.


This. Elevated cooking rack and in the fridge to set up for at least 30 minutes. Dam that sounds good. I'm gonna go pull out a package of back strap. Lol


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Add corn starch to your flour, it helps make everything hold up together and makes it incredibly light and crisp! About a cup to 4 cups of flour.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Shaky said:


> Add corn starch to your flour, it helps make everything hold up together and makes it incredibly light and crisp! About a cup to 4 cups of flour.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

I buy the Hooters batter at HEB once in awhile. It does pretty good for back strap & CFS. Others wise it's flour , egg wash then flour again. I will start putting it in the fridge after reading this. Thanks guys


----------

